# SOFIA | NV Tower | 107m | 20 fl | U/C



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*NV Towers
Sofia, Bulgaria*


*Location:* G.M. Dimitrov Blvd.
*Investor:* Bulgarian Eco Projects 
*Contractor:* Minstroy Holding
*Height:* 107m (20 fl)
*Status:* Ground works
*Construction visa:* 27/08/2018
*TBA* = 46.551 sq.m.


*Renders:*



>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Pictures:* September 8th, 2018



giorev said:


>


*Plan:*



giorev said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Renders:*



JloKyM said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - September 14th, 2018

1/2*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*2/2*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Tower 1* = 85m
*Tower 2* = 106m



JloKyM said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Ground works - September 14th, 2018*



giorev said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - September 20th, 2018*



NBBVH said:


>


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Looks great. Very well designed.


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

Eric Offereins said:


> Looks great. Very well designed.


A bit too short for its perfect location in Sofia but still the project is very nice...


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - October 1st, 2018*



giorev said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - October 4th, 2018*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - November 2, 2018*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*2/2*



kraxx said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

2,600 cubic meters of concrete



racata said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Strukto.St...2949872493302/587220731732882/?type=3&theater


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

Some renders:



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - January 26th, 2019*



BetonPompa said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - February 21st, 2019*



iv4oo said:


> https://www.facebook.com/markan.eood/


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - February 21st, 2019*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - March 10th, 2019*



kraxx said:


>


----------

